# Fucking Steam!



## Santino (Apr 14, 2010)

That is all.


----------



## southside (Apr 14, 2010)

Is almost impossible?

Engines?

Cleaners?


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Apr 14, 2010)

Well since someone else brought up (fucking) Steam....I've been running FM2009 on my desktop PC for ages using Steam and it works fine. I've downloaded Steam to my Netbook and also the FM2009 programme through Steam. But when I try to load FM2009 on my Netbook it won't load. I tried to tell Steam about it but I got a generic reply that didn't actually apply to my query. 
So yeah, _fucking_ Steam.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 14, 2010)

if itr wasn't  for the  great  deals they do i'd  dislike steam


but it does  for great fucking deals!

(plus no cd cracks...)


----------



## The Groke (Apr 14, 2010)

has always worked impeccably for me.

Well - it was a little wobbly the day Half-Life 2 came out I suppose, but that was it's début - and indeed the debut of the first true digital distribution method for full commercial games I believe.


----------



## debaser (Apr 14, 2010)

I think its pretty fucking outstanding myself. I've had one or two minor problems mainly with patches and steam not updating older games and the big titles are often more expensive and for longer, the specials make up for that though. I've sold off all my discs in fact I'm completely steamed, I've got a good long list of games as well, one I've considered trying to ebay more than once when skint.


----------



## grit (Apr 14, 2010)

jonnyd1978 said:


> Well since someone else brought up (fucking) Steam....I've been running FM2009 on my desktop PC for ages using Steam and it works fine. I've downloaded Steam to my Netbook and also the FM2009 programme through Steam. But when I try to load FM2009 on my Netbook it won't load. I tried to tell Steam about it but I got a generic reply that didn't actually apply to my query.
> So yeah, _fucking_ Steam.



You sure your netbook meets the minimum spec?


----------



## treelover (Apr 14, 2010)

Ah, but Steam has helped destroy the second hand market


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Apr 14, 2010)

Not sure. Samsung nc10 with windows xp. I'm sure I've heard of others running fm games on netbook though. Or did I dream that?


----------



## bhamgeezer (Apr 14, 2010)

I run steam fine on my nc10, games like plants vs zombies are great on it. Steam overall is great but I never buy the games full price.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 20, 2010)

Not had any problems with steam, helps me update fm2010 easier which is all i need it for.


----------



## ramjamclub (Apr 20, 2010)

Not being a gamer I didn't have a clue as to what the thread was about.
I guess I'll trundle off back to the real steam age.


----------



## 8den (Apr 24, 2015)

Just on the off chance. I've purchased something on steam and discovered it doesn't work on my OS is there any chance of refund or credit or am I fucked?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 24, 2015)

8den said:


> Just on the off chance. I've purchased something on steam and discovered it doesn't work on my OS is there any chance of refund or credit or am I fucked?


Actually I know people who have got refunds on that sort of basis by contacting customer support.


----------



## 8den (Apr 24, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Actually I know people who have got refunds on that sort of basis by contacting customer support.



Most of the internet (and steams customer service) made it seem unikely. I'll try again so


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 25, 2015)

I can't get street fighter x tekken to work

It says on intels page that it runs on my onboard. Theres youtube videos of someone running it on the same intel 4400 I have. And yet, all I get is a blank black screen and forced to restart. I can't 'tune down' the graphics cos I can't get to the game menu


any help, internets?


----------



## golightly (Apr 25, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I can't get street fighter x tekken to work
> 
> It says on intels page that it runs on my onboard. Theres youtube videos of someone running it on the same intel 4400 I have. And yet, all I get is a blank black screen and forced to restart. I can't 'tune down' the graphics cos I can't get to the game menu
> 
> ...


 
Not sure if this will help, but if you go into the steamapps folder and find common. In common you will find the games that you have downloaded from steam. Have a look for files ending in .ini. Have a look through these files and you should find the resolution that the game is set at. The file you need may be called config.ini. Copy the .ini file and save elsewhere. You can then change the resolution in the original file and see if that works. If it goes horribly wrong you can just replace the file you edited with a copy you saved elsewhere. It may not work but it's worth a try. I've got games working by that procedure in the past.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 25, 2015)

golightly said:


> Not sure if this will help, but if you go into the steamapps folder and find common. In common you will find the games that you have downloaded from steam. Have a look for files ending in .ini. Have a look through these files and you should find the resolution that the game is set at. The file you need may be called config.ini. Copy the .ini file and save elsewhere. You can then change the resolution and see if that works. If it goes horribly wrong you can just replace the file you edited with a copy of the original. It may not work but it's worth a try. I've got games working by the procedure in the past.


cheers, I'll give that a try. I bought a gamepad specifically for beat em ups and I'll be annoyed if that was a waste of money.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 25, 2015)

8den said:


> Most of the internet (and steams customer service) made it seem unikely. I'll try again so


I thought it was pretty unlikely too but I watched him do it and he did get a refund. He got somebody from support on live chat just after he'd bought the wrong thing. I was quite amazed tbh.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 26, 2015)

treelover said:


> Ah, but Steam has helped destroy the second hand market



Ah but its also helped kill (or seriously dent) Games for Windows Live and other companies propitiatory sign up pages.


----------



## Silva (Apr 27, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Ah but its also helped kill (or seriously dent) Games for Windows Live and other companies propitiatory sign up pages.


So, other versions of Steam?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 27, 2015)

Silva said:


> So, other versions of Steam?



Yep,but run by c*nts who've run studios to the ground and locked away many an ip.

Steam may suck but it's not as shit as some and at least only acts as a distributor (or did)


----------



## NoXion (Apr 27, 2015)

In my experience Steam is a hell a of a lot better than Origin. I was tearing my hair out with the latter trying to install Mass Effect 2 and 3 from disk, because for some reason it wouldn't recognise my product key. Fucking DRM!


----------



## cypher79 (Apr 28, 2015)

I like Steam, I won't buy a pc game anymore unless it has Steam Activation......its very handy to have all your games in one place and having them all auto update.


----------



## 8den (Apr 29, 2015)

I take it back, i got a e-mail giving me 20 quids worth of credit today.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 29, 2015)

Steam used to be great. These days it's difficult to see them as much more than robber baron shitheads.


----------



## golightly (Apr 29, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> robber baron shitheads.


 
Is that a Dragon Age Inquistion mod?


----------



## tommers (Apr 29, 2015)

Vintage Paw said:


> Steam used to be great. These days it's difficult to see them as much more than robber baron shitheads.



The Skyrim reviews are hilarious.


----------

